# Shrek 20th anniversary!



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, everybody's favorite ogre has his 20th anniversary (OK, *my* favorite ogre, anyway ... 😁 )
And Donkey is one of Eddie Murphy's absolutely stellar performances - and kudos to the animators at having captured Eddie's performance, matching his voice perfectly.
Cameron Diaz as Princess Fiona is right up there with Eddie, as is Mike Myers as Shrek.
The franchise (4 films so far) also held up better, for my taste, than some other CG franchises that started at about the time, 2001.
"Ice Age" started in 2002 with that stunning first film, two and three were also amusing, but four lost it for me.
Ah, "Madagascar" was a later entry, at 2005. And visually closer to traditional cartoons. The three parts held up quite well, too.
"Finding Nemo" was from 2003.
Oh, "Antz" even predates Shrek, at 1998; "A Bug's Life" too, from the same year.
"Monsters, Inc." is from 2001 like Shrek.
And "Chicken Run", with that adorable stop-motion technology, is a year earlier, 2000.
(If you're wondering how I selected the titles - easy, from my DVD collection).
Anyway, every single one of them is a quest story.
So, Shrek (et al) fans, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2021)

Love it, the soundtrack is fabulous and the humor never gets old to me. I'm a huge fan of Pixar's movies such as Toy Story and A Bug's Life but Shrek is one non-Disney animated movie that I also really enjoy.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2021)

One of my favorite scenes from the first film is when Shrek, Fiona and Donkey meet that dubious Robin Hood (with a French accent) and his Merry Men - and Fiona mops the (forest) floor with the lot.
Oh. That's to be had as a clip, too:






😂😂😂😂😂

The music in the Shrek franchise is without peer, as far as memory serves. Leonard Cohen's "Hallelujah" in the first movie ...

But my absolutely favorite scene is from film 3, where the princesses decide to attack the castle occupied by Prince "Charming".
That switch from *über*-Disney to Led Zeppelin's "Immigrant Song", and those cutie critters suddenly looking like escapees from Stephen King's "Pet Sematary" - priceless!

But look for yourselves:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, Shrek's great. I admit I was dubious at at first, but. . .


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 22, 2021)

As a reluctant hero, he does share some characteristics with Bilbo.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2021)

Who can forget Puss in Boots?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 23, 2021)

One thing the "Shrek" franchise has in common with the "Madagascar" franchise:
Supporting characters Like Puss in Boots and those nutty Penguins got spin-off TV series - oh, and that even nuttier lemur King Julien too. 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 2, 2021)

Recently this popped up on my timeline, confirming that Shrek is dark #childhoodruined


https://imgur.com/zDWqoUr


----------

